Ask HN: Why browsers directly open pdf file but not markdown file? - madnerd
======
catach
My guesses would be: PDF is an ISO standard, while MD has a handful of
competing implementations/standards. PDF is very widely used, while MD-as-file
is rather niche.

And browsers _will_ open .md files, they'll just interpret them as plain text.

